# MCAT result card



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

hey friends i have not received the result card from uhs yet by post
can i print it from web?will it be applicable?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah, sure! but you'll have to provide them the original result card's copy when you get it.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> hey friends i have not received the result card from uhs yet by post
> can i print it from web?will it be applicable?


every medical college is asking for the print, as nobody received the hard copy yet .


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

what exactly am i supposed to print??


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ok thanks to all


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> what exactly am i supposed to print??


in uhs website, your details which appear on typing your mcat roll no. in entry test result section .. take a print of it.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> in uhs website, your details which appear on typing your mcat roll no. in entry test result section .. take a print of it.


 oh okay.thanks.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i got my mcat result card today . . everybody will get in a day or 2 .


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ok friend i have too received my card today#happy 
thanks to all for your reply


----------

